# how big and uncomfortable do u really get with twins??



## SaraM

Hi everyone, 
Im 18weeks pregnant with twins and i look as big as i did when i was 6months pregnant with my first 2 kids. I'm really petite and im so nervous about how big and uncomfortable im going to get. for all u ladies who have had twins or are towards the end - how bad is it really??


----------



## fuzzylu

to be honest my pregnancy wasnt too bad, wouldnt have managed to work after 30 weeks (im on my feet all day) but i could still do most things just found i got tired quickly. I was still driving myself to the hospital once a week up until 3 days befor delivery (37+4) the last 2 weeks i struggled with walking far, but could still move around the house quite well.


----------



## auntcarrie

I got to be giant and greatly uncomfortable. Like a beached whale. But I'm not petite, make no mistake! Hopefully you'll level off and be ok. Fuzzylu I'm impressed! I couldn't fit behind the steering wheel after 5 months the second time around.


----------



## SaraM

wow!! 2 sets of twins 16 months apart?? u r amazing!


----------



## Mea

I managed to get around really well right up to the day they were born at 37 weeks. I did use a pregnancy support band for walking to the shops during the last month which was a god send. The main thing I struggled with was sleeping getting comfy which was partly down to feeling like I had broken ribs where the babies were positioned!! And the terrible indigestion. I found sleeping up right with several pillows behind him was the best position.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun, I did get uncomfortable from about 28wks onwards, but my boys were very big for twins so the way I felt is not necessarily the norm. I was on bed rest anyway due to a crappy cervix, but for me being upright for more than 10mins was very difficult. I used a band too, but that just enabled me to make it to the loo and back with less pain lol.

I didn't really sleep for more than 90mins at a time, but tbh none of the physical discomfort was anywhere near as bad as having my second child born premature, so I didn't care and was sooo grateful to make 38wks ;) I'm with Carrie, I couldn't fit bump behind the wheel of a car after 32wks - atleast not if I wanted my feet to reach the pedals too :) xxx


----------



## tripletsOMG

I am petite and dont feel to uncomfortable yet:0) i am still driving at almost 31wks no medical problems preterm labor, high bp ect keep u updated


----------



## fuzzylu

auntcarrie said:


> I got to be giant and greatly uncomfortable. Like a beached whale. But I'm not petite, make no mistake! Hopefully you'll level off and be ok. Fuzzylu I'm impressed! I couldn't fit behind the steering wheel after 5 months the second time around.

well im not sure how i managed it, couldnt drive long distances. towards the end i only used it for my once weekly scans/appointments. I had quite a healthy pregnancy really, but was hard to do much other than pottering round the house in the last 2 weeks or so. had to stop work as i was getting breathless walking up and down the hospital corridors all day. main problem was lack of sleep as i found lying down really uncomfy, used to be up using the computer at 3am most nights, couldnt do that now tho im shattered by 10pm most nights lol


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi..i got spd from about 23 weeks & by 35 weeks i could hardly move! had physio as twins had made my hips go all out of line but it didnt help...by 37 weeks i was literally begging to be induced or have c section...i was doing school run & could only just fit behind the wheel which made things worse. I we3nt into labour at 38 +1 weeks...2 days b4 my induction date! although i can look back now & remember how bad it was, there were good times too....such a special thing carrying twins & when they are in ur arms it is all sooo worth it i promise xx


----------



## bumpfortwo

am 26 weeks now and well past being larger than with my first child who was 41 weeks and a 9lber! i can still move around, but have little energy and cannot run after a toddler. i find being uncomfortable is mainly at night when i just cannot get comfortable. feeling the pressure in my legs of carrying the weight and also in my bum. the regular scans keep me going when i see 2 in there i just keeping amazing myself and try to forget about the weight i am carrying :)


----------



## LilRedhead

I was very uncomfortable towards the end. Some of it was the positions they were in and I carried past 38 weeks. My son was 6 lbs 10 ozs and my daughter was 6 lbs 8 ozs so I was a beached whale by the time I got to the operation room. From the time I was 7 months I had to eat light snacks throughout the day cause I just wasnt hungry and got full real fast, not to mention the massive heartburn lol. I really got tired of going to the doctors once a week for stress tests and sometimes twice a week for fluid checks. But all in all when I saw my babies it was worth it and I would do it again in a heartbeat


----------



## wondertwins

I have no idea how big and uncomfortable I will get, but I'm 24+1 and already don't know how I'm going to manage another 3 months. :cry: My bump hurts sooooo much. It feels like it is stretched to the max. 

Every time I read a birth story it makes me happy because it reminds me that there is a very worthwhile happy ending to come from this. :thumbup:


----------



## LorettaClaire

I have to say i have been quite uncomfortable for a while. I can now only walk short distances and daren't go out by myself. Haven't been out by myself for around 3 weeks now as i am in agony after about 30-40 mins walking. Sleep is also becoming a problem as it is so difficult to turn over. I am still managing to deal with my daughter though....JUST lol x x


----------



## apple84

I'm almost 31 weeks and while I do feel large and tire easily, I'm still functioning pretty well and can do most things still like driving, grocery shopping, cooking minor cleaning (Dh does the big stuff). I do send my toddler to daycare a couple days a week and I know that makes a big difference to me.


----------



## Bumblebee117

I am quite uncomfortable since about 24 weeks, mainly when I am in bed and on the sofa... or walking! well it sounds like I am always uncomfortable unless I am in the shower haha! I stopped working last week as I do not own a car and had to walk 30 mins to get there, half way there my hips were so sore I couldn't do it anymore.

It will all be worth it in the end, I know it! that is what keeps me going! can't wait to have my babies! 

:hug: x


----------



## Mom.to.Many

I have just entered my 3rd trimester and 28 weeks has proven to be a bit uncomfortable for me. The boys are measuring around 3 lbs each and I have gained a total of 40 lbs so far. I am naturally petite (5'3" and normally around 115 lbs). I quit working fairly early but am home with my (almost) 4 year old daughter. My belly has just started resembling a tabletop and my belly pokes out under all my maternity shirts. I have become breathless and find sleeping rather difficult without a Unisome. My belly doesn't hurt but my legs and feet seem to be giving out. Just walking around the house to clean or do laundry makes my feet feel like they are on fire and my legs feel like they are falling asleep. I can still drive, but its pointless for me to go anywhere alone... I often tire quickly. Just the other day I had to be escorted out of the mall because I walked from on end to the other one time and my body decided that was more than enough walking. I will keep you posted since I am just a little further along than you. Feel free to PM me, I practically live on my computer... =D

Take Care Darling and just remember...
"'These' have been coming out of 'those' for millions of years, muscles stretch... bones break..." -Roseanne.


----------



## Wind

I was doing fairly well while the twins were laying transverse, but as soon as they both went breech, the misery started. From 34 weeks I was very uncomfortable. I delivered at 38+3 and never had to give up driving. My pelvis hurt and sleep was difficult. It was all worth it though. Just take one day at a time and you'll be fine!! :hugs:


----------



## csmkristie

I'm already very uncomfortable I'm 18w3 days and can barely walk, well I can walk but it's very painful for my hips and back and especially my pelvic area. I feel like every thing is breaking. I started out my pregnancy overweight a lot. This is my 4 th pregnancy and I don't remember being this uncomfortabl even at the end of my other pregnancies. I'm very thankful that my other 3 children are older so I can rest during the day when they are at school. I'm so exited to be having twins I feel so lucky!! But this is defiantly a very trying pregnancy.


----------



## heyyady

CSM- it sounds like you have SPD (also known as PGP) there is a support thread on here which may be useful to you, it was for me! 

I was very uncomfortable- SPD, heartburn, ruptured disc- not to mention the meds that had me on to stop labor caused insomnia, migraines and panic attacks! But 8 months later and I'm thinking to myself "was it REALLY that bad?" :haha: Like someone already said, as soon ass you hold them both at once, you know it was all worth it. I would do it again in a second for them! :cloud9:


----------



## SaraM

so far i dont feel so uncomfortable (yet)- i feel big but my main concern is that i feel like i cant breath which i assume is only going to get worse. im also having a lot of anxiety - which is really scary. has anyone else had this??


----------



## Mom.to.Many

SaraM said:


> so far i dont feel so uncomfortable (yet)- i feel big but my main concern is that i feel like i cant breath which i assume is only going to get worse. im also having a lot of anxiety - which is really scary. has anyone else had this??

I have felt the exact same way for months now. Just today my hubby decided to treat me a a nice lunch and I spent the whole time in the sandwich shop sobbing and causing a scene because "I can't believe I am about to have 3 children in a matter of weeks!"

The breathlessness is something I have struggled with the most. Sometimes it gets so bad I become very anxious, like I am suffocating. Then I get one good breath in and the whole cycle starts again... its a lot of fun.

I think the worst is knowing how I must look to other people. Not many can say they have or ever will experience this. I NEVER thought I would be a Mom of Multiples, so I am trying so hard to enjoy it while it lasts, but to be honest.. I just want my boys born happy and healthy, I want to bring them home and be done with this. I miss my old body, I miss being able to breathe, I miss having sex, I miss acting normal, I miss being a great mom to my daughter and I just miss waking up and feeling good. We will live to see the day our babies are born and when it happens I am sure we will all be so sad that its over and wish we could do it all over again... but for now, I just think about the day I can sit on the floor surrounded by my three beautiful children and know that I pushed myself beyond any imaginable limit to bring them all here into this world... that is what keeps me going throughout each and every painful day:hugs:


----------



## SaraM

i have 2 kids so this will make it 4. my biggest fear has always been getting pregnant with twins - so i find it funny that here i am. when i actually think about the fact that i have 2 babies growing inside of me it makes it so surreal. 
today i was running errands and i thought i was going to collapse because i just couldnt seem to catch my breath. im only 19 weeks - i dont know how im going to make it... 
my husband doesnt want ppl to know that we are having twins yet which makes it so much harder not being able to tell my friends.


----------



## arj

Just thought Id bump this thread as I found it interesting!!!


----------



## SaraM

So I'm going to update and say that as nervous as I was all in all it wasn't as terrible as I expected. For me the worst was the middle - the end was uncomfortable but totally manageable but I also wasn't huge so that helped. I feel like this pregnancy, the labor (vaginal) and the recovery was the easiest compared to my singleton pregnancies. 
I hope that gives u all some positive encouragement. I'm not saying it was an easy pregnancy don't get me wrong.


----------



## lizziedripping

Sara Hun, when I saw your last post it set me wondering how you got on with your induction - did you ever make the announcement here? If you did I missed it :( What happened int he end? So glad to see you back here and that you're ok x


----------



## SaraM

My babies r 3 weeks old today. Everything went great. I had both naturally with the help of an epi!! My boy came out at the first push 4pds 15oz my girls came out 20 mins later 5pds 3ozs. They r both perfect and thriving. Thanks for asking :).


----------



## fidgets mammy

congrats hun.


----------



## arj

Sarah how many weeks were you at the time of birth? I am hoping for a vaginal delivery with epidural too, my boys are fraternal in different sacs and different placentas so they will induce me at 38 weeks. At the moment baby B is breech. What position were yours in?


----------



## lizziedripping

Aww, congrats hun, so pleased they're safely here. You sound like a twin mama with everything under control :hugs:


----------



## SaraM

i was induced at 38 weeks - they were concerned because the boy was measuring small - hes definitely small but hes perfect. at first both babies were head down, then around 30 weeks the girl was transverse and then she turned head down again. so at delivery they were both head down. I have to admit im still in such shock when i see both babies - still cant wrap my head around having 2 of them...


----------



## arj

SaraM said:


> i was induced at 38 weeks - they were concerned because the boy was measuring small - hes definitely small but hes perfect. at first both babies were head down, then around 30 weeks the girl was transverse and then she turned head down again. so at delivery they were both head down. I have to admit im still in such shock when i see both babies - still cant wrap my head around having 2 of them...

I watched a clip on youtube of a lady having twins, I felt the same (couldnt wrap my head around it) even after it was all over and she was holding both babies, it just looked so strange having two!!! Two at once! Its definitely gonna be weird, I cant imagine it. 
Great you got to 38 weeks, well done! You are my ideal situation, induced at 38 with both babies head down and perfect babies! :) 
Are you coping well now?


----------



## heyyady

First off, I have to say every time I see this thread title pop up, I just chuckle to myself :lol: 

Sara- Congrats, Mama! Sounds like they are doing well! What did you name them?
Also, my girlies just turned a year and I am still trying to wrap my head around the fact that there are two of them! :haha:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

SaraM said:


> i was induced at 38 weeks - they were concerned because the boy was measuring small - hes definitely small but hes perfect. at first both babies were head down, then around 30 weeks the girl was transverse and then she turned head down again. so at delivery they were both head down. I have to admit im still in such shock when i see both babies - still cant wrap my head around having 2 of them...

Congratulations :flower: glad all is well.

some days I still can't believe I have two of then either. xx


----------

